# ASX warrants on Etrade



## GreatPig (20 August 2006)

Anyone know if there's a list of all the current ASX warrants available on Etrade? I can hardly find anything on warrants there, other than some help information and the ability to quote individual ones.

HSBC has a list similar to Ozwarrants where I can get a table of all the current warrants for each company and then select individuals from the table to get the full details and market depth. This makes it quick and easy to see what's available.

Is there anything like that on the Etrade site?

I'll ring them if I can't find anything shortly, but just thought I'd try here first.

Thanks.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## markrmau (21 August 2006)

http://www.asx.com.au/data/Warrants.csv (updated daily)

You can also get warrant provider's PDS from ASX. eg look up bhp on asx, click on warrants...and see a list of warrants, + PDS

Just a note, you are supposed to fill in a form which states you have read the asx orange book before being able to trade warrants. However StGeorge did not seem to enforce that.


----------



## GreatPig (21 August 2006)

Thanks for that.

I did apply for warrants when I moved to Etrade, same as I did when applying for HSBC.

While I hadn't actually read the ASX warrant book when I applied for HSBC, as I wasn't looking at warrants then, I have read it now.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## NettAssets (21 August 2006)

FNA has a little piece on warrants this morning that is worth reading.

John


----------



## GreatPig (21 August 2006)

John,

Do you have a link?

Thanks.

GP


----------



## NettAssets (21 August 2006)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Do you have a link?
> 
> ...



http://www.fnarena.com/index2.cfm?type=dsp_newsitem&n=FBBDA01A-17A4-1130-F5D1EDA11984ACA3
John


----------



## GreatPig (21 August 2006)

Thanks, John.

That mainly discusses instalment warrants, whereas I'm more looking at trading warrants right now, but still a good intro.

Cheers,
GP


----------

